# Community > Clubs >  Alton Scout Group Possum Shoot

## AltonScoutsPossumshoot

June 4th to 8th
South Taranaki
Prize giving at the Alton bowling Club, weigh in closes at 11am
Prize giving there after, cash bar, BBQ, Auction
Great prizes: Heaviest Possum, Most Possums, Unique unusual and spot prizes
Early Bird Registration: All entries prior to the 23rd of May will go into a prize draw (drawn at prize giving)
Max 4 per team
Entry fee of $40 per team
To register contact Roger on 0276535788 or r.whelan@xtra.co.nz

----------


## Rushy

Good like with this fundraising project. Come on guys get in behind and BE PREPARED to show your support.

----------


## AltonScoutsPossumshoot

Hi there guys,

The dates for the possum shoot have had to be changed due to a clash with another event. Apologies! The new dates are 18th to the 22nd of June. Same time and place. There will also be a wild game (venison) butchery demonstration between the weigh in and the prize giving.

Come along and support some awesome kids that want to learn about the great outdoors!

Cheers

----------


## falconhell

I use to be a Scout at Alton back in the day.

----------


## Shearer

Yep. I spent the first 5 years of my life there and returned as a young teenager to shoot goats out the back of Hurleyville.

----------


## AltonScoutsPossumshoot

Great to hear about previous members and what they are up to. We have only just re formed the group after it was in reassess for about 9 years. We now have 25 younger kids and getting stronger. It is great to see them out learning about the outdoors and community. We recently moved the Alton War Memorial to a new location by the hall and had an ANZAC service this year with over 500 people. The newly reformed Keas and clubs did us proud presenting their wreaths and standing to attention for the service. There is a bit of an Alton revival going on at present, great to see. Shoot some possums and come back to visit us.

Happy hunting!

Alton Scouts

----------


## muzza

But will the pub reopen as a pub?

----------


## AltonScoutsPossumshoot

Here's hoping Muzza, it was a sad day when the 100 year old + pub closed it doors  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

So how did the event go...?

----------


## AltonScoutsPossumshoot

The possum shoot went really well thank you, 12 teams, 712 unlucky possums and really interesting venison butchery demonstration by Dave Kelson. All teams went home with some great prizes. We will run another possum shoot same time next year.

----------

